# TANG Emergency



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey there guys I was doing some maintenance today and decide to do a freshwater dip on all my fish in the tank.Tank size is 90g, 0 Ammonia, O Nitrite ,10 Nitrate, PH 8.3 salinity checked with a refractometer at 1.023sg. I feed them New Life Spectrum Marine formula, New Life Spectrum Thera +A, Omega One garlic flakes (in my auto feeder), as well as frozen mysis,frozen brine shrimp,squid,daphina,dried seaweed,Frozen seaweed,silversides,chopped clams and Shrimp.What shpuld i do?


----------



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

The tang is laying flat on the sand breathing heavily and fast for hours. I would say more than 4 or 5 hours now .I thought he was gonna bounce back up like other fish usually do


----------

